# SSOTM - December 2014 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Some months the voting comes down to the wire, other months a winner pulls away early and stays there. This was one of the latter!

Here are your winners for December:

1st: Flippinout - Waste Not, Want Not​





​2nd: Toolmantf99 - MoonGlow​












​3rd: Metropolicity - Cappuchino​






Great Job as always, guys!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!! Congratulations to the winners, & the runners! Voting has grown to be one of the hardest desicions I have to make eack month, & its easy to see why...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats to al who make these slingshots it's such a pleasure to see these beautiful slingshots every month thanks for pushing the limit every time again higher and higher 
Cheers


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats all. Hard to pick each month, but fun.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Great work!! Congratulations to these crafty hands........


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

So excellent. All of them. Congrats guys. Too bad all of them couldn't be first place. They are, in my eyes.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all! Great work!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow guys! thank you so much. To be put up there with those two fine craftsman is a honour. I put my heart into that one and I shoot it nearly daily.

Happy Holidays folks and congrats to both winners and especially to those nominated this month, what a challenge!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats to the winners and all nominees, you all do some incredible work!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome. Congrats to the winners and nominated builders... Great month!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to everyone nominated and a "Well Done" to the winners!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

All the slingshots are amzing! Congrats


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners, are excellent works.

:wave: ......Alf


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats to the other winners and thank you to all that voted!


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

A M A Z I N G Congrats to the winneres.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work done by all participants. Props to the winners-Awesome! They are all beautiful!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you once again fellow slingers! It is always an honor to be recognized by my peers and friends. May 2015 bring us even more talented craftsmen and slingshot enthusiasts.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

congrats to everyone


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Gents! 
(yay Tim!!!)


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Three of my favorite noms. made it. Thanks for showing your art here.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful craftsmanship, thanks for sharing


----------

